# Rückblick Marathon in Rhens



## Nakamur (17. Juni 2001)

Erstmal Gratulation an den TUS Rhens für die gelungene Veranstaltung!!!!
Die Strecke war wirklich genial, auch wenn sich einige ältere Semester  über die coolen Singletrails aufgeregt haben:
Aber wir fahren  schliesslich auch kein Trekkingrad sondern Mountainbike!
Hier knapp umrissen die neue Strecke:
Rhens Rathaus - Waldesch -  Kondertal(teilweise Singletrail) - Mariaroth - Dieblich-Berg - Niederfeller "Schweiz" - Aspelbachtal (Singletrail) - Naßheck - Waldesch (teilweise Singletrail) - Rhens Rathaus - Hühnerfeld - "Downhillstecke" über den unteren Wolfskopf (genial!!!) - Mühlental (Singletrail) - Vierseenblick- Bopparder Hamm - Jakobsberg - Rhens Rathaus 

Bestzeit: 100km 4h 29min (war kein Rennen)
Ein bisschen schwerer machten die ständigen Schauer und der Schlamm das ganze, aber es war ein super Marathon. Endlich mal einer der nicht nur über Forstautobahnen geht und der fahrtechnisch auch eine Herausforderung darstellt.

Die Verpflegung war auch okay, nur Mineralwasser ohne Kohlensäure wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.

Kleiner Nachtrag: Es waren 2238 Höhenmeter

CU Nakamur


----------



##  (17. Juni 2001)

Hallo,

heute in Rhens war mein erster Marathon. Da habe ich mir ja gleich was ganz nettes ausgesucht. Ich will nur in den nächsten Tagen das Wort "Schlamm" nicht mehr hören;-) Die Singletrails waren anspruchsvoll und direkt vor mir ist auch einer in den Bach gestürzt. Zum Glück nicht viel passiert.  Eigentlich wollte ich nächste Woche in Kiedrich antreten aber ich glaube, ich muß noch etwas trainieren.

Jens (der mit der Lefty und dem Köstritzer-Jersey)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (18. Juni 2001)

Hoffentlich haben die unmengen von Bikern auf der Downhillstrecke nicht zu viel kaputt gemacht. 
Hätte ich der Organisation nicht zugetraut die Biker da runter zu schicken. War erst vor zwei Wochen mit einem CC-Biker im Bopparder Krankenhaus, der eine Rechtskurve auf der Abfahrt verpasst hat. 
Gruss an die Finisher! Rockyalex!


----------



## Mountainjo (19. Juni 2001)

Der Rhenser Marathon war für mich mega anstrengend,aber trotz
allem dem fand ich die Veranstaltung ,insbesondere die Strecke
einfach toll.Schön viel anspruchsvolle Trails,i love him.
Ich hatte eigentlich nicht genügent Training und bin deshalb jetzt
in einem leicht Komatösem Zustand .
Man hatte mich ja darüber informiert,das es nur 1600 hm sein
sollten............wenigstens bin ich jetzt über meinem Trainingszustand informiert !

 Jo


----------

